# More possible buys - 2 QH geldings



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am still on the search for the right horse, I have looked at hundreds of ads, I guess I'm just too picky! I am looking for a gelding for trails, camping, mounted shooting, maybe gaming? 

The first gelding's ad:
12 yr 15 hd been there done that gelding. Super broke, great neck rein and stop, rides english, double and bareback. Been to judge trail rides, parades, camp outs, done lessons, fun shows, ponied horses on a racetrack, shown. Very quiet super easy keeper. Easy to work around. Broke to tie, cross tie, ground tie, lunges, good with the blacksmith and vet, easy to ship. This horse has seen it all. I had him a year and a half and only reason I'm selling he's just to slow for what I want. Not one you have to ride every day. Good for kids, can carry a heavier rider. Great family horse. 

He will trail ride alone, which is a must for me. She'll do a 1 week trial on him. The only bad things about him is that he cribs and that he is really far away. 
None of these photos are really good for judging his conformation, but they are what I have for now.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

The seond gelding is a bit more local. He is only priced $150 more than the first horse. His ad:
Doc, (reg. name is Docolenas Gambrel) is a 7 year old Quarter Horse Gelding. Big and stocky, traffic safe, clips, bathes, loads, smart and fun to ride. He has been used to move/pen cattle, has had ropes thrown off of him, and was started in the box. We bought him for our 10 year old daughter to use as a roping horse, but he needs someone with more experience than us to "put it all together" for him. Fantastic trail horse, not at all spooky. Always ready to go. Great breeding, and lots of potential. 

He will also trail ride alone. I found an expired listing for him from hartranft horses with more pics. He appears to be pretty weak coupled in those pics, but also appears to be extremely out of shape. I couldn't find a date on the ad, but they couldn't have had him too long. Quarter Horse For Sale, Pennsylvania, Ephrata.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

On first impression alone, I like the first guy better. The second gelding does appear a little less muscled (especially in his neck... it's tiny). He might get a little more muscle with time, but my perception is that he'll always look sort of weedy. They're also using a standing martingale type deal on the second gelding, which I don't really like to see. It sometimes indicates that he has some sort of fundamental flaw in his training and rather than to spend time retraining, they've gone for the "quick fix" by using the standing martingale. I could be wrong. Maybe you should ask why they've chosen to use the martingale.

By comparison, the first gelding looks much more developed and appears well-mannered undersaddle.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Eolith. I have no idea why they have him in a tie down. They also are riding him in what appears to be a curb or another shanked bit. In the expired ad with the dealer, they are riding him in a snaffle on a loose rein. I haven't gotten to talk to either seller on the phone to get more info, just through e-mail.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to agree, just from first impressions I like the first gelding better. The second looks like he may be just a bit hot (though it might just be the pictures). Although for a 'super easy keeper', he seems to need some weight.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

On first looks like I like the first better, but you need WAY better shots of him to see if you want to take a chance on him. Even with a week trial you're still paying for shipping there/back which could cost you a decent amount of money. 

I'm sure you've posted this somewhere, but where are you located, price range, and what are you looking for in a horse? I'm just curious, stuck at home with a sick child today and might have some time to horse shop. 

On the first gelding I would specifically ask for really good pics of his feet. Soeomthing looks a little off there...


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the first gelding. He is really well muscled...looks like he has been getting his exercise. His front pasterns are a little upright in all the photos but nothing major. 

I just dont like the second. Here are their words followed by my interpretation. 

Smart and fun to ride. (Smarter than you and only fun to ride if you are 16)
Was started in the box. (but not finished...hmmm)
Not at all spooky, always ready to go. (Doesnt spook...too busy pacing)

Something about him just screams HOT HORSE ALERT! If thats what you like, thats great. If not...move on. 

Im in South west PA. I know the difficulties finding a GOOD horse here. When I was looking...there is nothing middleground. Its either a 10K show jumper or a 500 mutt with an attitude problem and no training. Ill keep my eye out for ya.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Do the pasterns on the first gelding look really vertical to anyone else? Or is it just the angle of the first photo?


The second gelding is a perfect example of picking the right photos for your ad. In this case they did not. The last photo makes him look all hot and sweaty. Which I realize can happen on a quiet trial ride. But it makes the horse look hot headed in this case.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

They look upright to me and his front hooves look like they have a founder type ridge on them. It could just be mud though... 

Why don't people pic decent freaking pics when they are trying to sell a horse? It drives me freaking nuts. If I was selling a horse the FIRST thing I would do is take good confo shots, some movement/skill shots, and maybe a video. Sorry I'll stop ranting


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh, I really don't think his pasterns are that upright. In that one pic that actually shows them, it appears that he was moving around and had either just picked that foot up or was about to. Even his knee is slightly bent, where his other pastern has good angle. I would be more concerned with his feet. They do look like they need some serious work.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think the first geldings pastern just looks upright because he has his knee a bit bend as smrobs said. That was the first thing I spotted when I saw the ad, I blew it up as much as I could on my computer to get a better look haha. I asked for a picture taken from the side to get a better look at him.
corinowalk- I did think it was odd that their add said started in the box, but the previous ad from the dealer said that he ropes. 

MN tigerstripes. I am in eastern pa. I'd like to spend under $2000, might go up to $2500 for something really nice and a bit more local. I am looking for a gelding only, 14.3-15.2. Quiet on the trails, but not dead. I don't want to have to put a ton of training into a horse, I've only had green horses for years, I just want to have fun now. And I am really really picky haha. I think I've looked at just about every horse classifieds site, craigslists, etc


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

horseluver250 said:


> I did think it was odd that their add said started in the box, but the previous ad from the dealer said that he ropes.


Lots of horses know how to track a cow and rope in the pasture, but roping in the arena is a whole different thing. They have to be taught how to explode out of the box as soon as the chute opens and I will nearly bet that is probably what changed his demeaner. In the old ad, he looks calm and relaxed but in the new pictures, he looks hot and excited. Many people teach a horse to burn the box by sticking them with a spur when the chute opens.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll look too. Any age range? I found a nice older Arab gelding for $1000 on equine.com


I think it's better to be picky than not. I expected to look for a couple of months to find a horse I actually wanted to bring home. It ended up taking me just a couple of weeks, but I was lucky. She still needs to pass the PPE too.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think the shoulder on 1st boy is more straight than on 2nd. But overall I like him much more (neck in 2nd one is just way too thin), and he has a very gentle expression.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

smrobs, thanks for that info. As you can see I know absolutely nothing about roping!

MN tigerstripes- I'd prefer around 7-16 yrs.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's a couple I found... 

Handsome Thoroughbred Gelding | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

Great Trail Horse, Western, English or Roping Prospect | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

This might be worth emailing for some pics. 10 y.o. Loving Gelding, Trail Horse | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

You're right there doesn't seem to be a ton of good options. I'll keep looking


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay I have a few more to look at. This place isn't too far from us. 
Horses for Sale:Rocky
Horses for Sale:Apache
Horses for Sale:Jack
Horses for Sale: Sebastian


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Out of those 4, I really like the look of Sebastian. In the riding vid, his stop could use a bit of work, but that may just be because she didn't know how to sit it either LOL. He looks level headed and calm and appears to have pretty good confo.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I also like Sebastian. He looks like a pretty nice horse.


----------

